# nice brute



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

haha that brute tried to smash that can-am into the pit


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

That's a big brute!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Bad boy there.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

That bike is bad


----------

